# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1С 7.7 либо 8.2 для Казахстана сТТН

## warwar556

Здравствуйте. Выложите пожалуйста 1С 7.7 либо 8.2 ТОРГОВЛЯ И СКЛАД для Казахстана !!!! с последними обновлениями. Очень нужно чтобы там было ТТН( приложение №9 перевозка грузов автомобильным транспортом). И еще есть у кого-нибудь Казахское производство+услуги+бухгал  терияИИ

----------


## warwar556

Блин ну неужели  не у кого нету?

----------

